# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما حكم الشرع في دخول المراة مجلس الشورى

## ابوهشام صوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أصبح بمقدور المرأة السعودية أن تكون عضواً في مجلس الشورى في بلادها، وأن تترشح للانتخابات البلدية، ولها الحق في المشاركة في ترشيح المرشحين، وذلك بعد صدور هذه القرارات من قبل العاهل السعودي الملك عبدالله بن عبد العزيز اليوم الأحد خلال افتتاحه العام الثالث من الدورة الخامسة لأعمال مجلس الشورى
وأكد الملك أنه اتخذ قراره هذا "لأننا نرفض تهميش دور المرأة في المجتمع السعودي في ظل مجال عملها وفق الضوابط الشرعية وبعد التشاور مع كثير من علمائنا في هيئة كبار العلماء ومن خارجها والذين استحسنوا هذا التوجه وأيدوه".
اريد نقاشا علميا في هذه المسالة بعيدا عن التجريح فلا يمكن لنا ان نكون اكثر بصيرة من هيئة كبار العلماء

----------


## الوايلي

ابو هشام 

هذا أول الإختلاط والسفور والتبرج والعري والفساد 
وسأذكر لك هذا إن امد الله بعمرنا بعد مضي من الزمن 

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ابن عروسي

غُبِنَّا بهذا الخطاب ، لفتوا انتباهنا ، وقالوا إنه خطاب تاريخي ، فإذا به ثلاث كلمات ، مرأة وشوى وبلدية !!
كيف نزج بالمرأة في مجالس الرجال ثم نقول : ضوابط شرعية !! أي ضوابط هذه !!
ولكن المهم في الأمر هو أنني لا أصدق أن أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء ، أفتوا الملك بإشراكهم في هذه المجالس .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> ابو هشام 
> 
> هذا أول الإختلاط والسفور والتبرج والعري والفساد 
> وسأذكر لك هذا إن امد الله بعمرنا بعد مضي من الزمن  
> 
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل





> غُبِنَّا بهذا الخطاب ، لفتوا انتباهنا ، وقالوا إنه خطاب تاريخي ، فإذا به ثلاث كلمات ، مرأة وشوى وبلدية !!
> كيف نزج بالمرأة في مجالس الرجال ثم نقول : ضوابط شرعية !! أي ضوابط هذه !!
> ولكن المهم في الأمر هو أنني لا أصدق أن أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء ، أفتوا الملك بإشراكهم في هذه المجالس .


أرى أن هذا النقاش عاطفي وبعيد عن أصل الموضوع.
فلو تكلمنا بالدليل عن اختصاصات مجلس الشورى ما هي بداية ؟
وهل يحق للمرأة أن تشارك في هذه الاختصاصات أم لا ، بالدليل ؟
ثم ننزل هذا الحكم العام على واقع المملكة ونناقش المفاسد المترتبة على ذلك بعيدًا عن الطعن والتهويل ، فنستفيد ونفيد .
أما الكلام المرسل فلا فائدة فيه ألبتة .

----------


## طالبة فقه

*سابتسم وسأجعلُ الأمر يسيراً على نفسي بعدما أنكرته في قلبي فاما أن ناخذ بهِ أو ندعه وَسُيحاسبنا الله حينما نقف حُفاة عراة لا نملك سوى صحائفنا
أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت ترى منع النساء بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، من الذهاب إلى المساجد للصلاة، فيما روته عنها عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن:
حيث قالت: " لو رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أحدث النساء لمنعهن المساجد كما مُنِعهُ نساء بني إسرائيل " قيل لعمرة أو منعن؟
قالت: نعم "متفق عليه" في حين أنها تعلم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
في هذه المسألة، وهو قوله: "لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله "
لذا لم ترد بقولها معارضة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
بل علمت من كلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم
أنه أراد جواز وإباحة ذهاب النساء للمساجد
لا مطلق الوجوب، بدليل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
" وبيوتهنَّ خيرٌ لهنَّ "، فلما علمت رضي الله عنها أن هذه الإباحة قد توسع فيها بعض النساء
على غير مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
وأنها ستفضي للحرام، سارعت بسد الذرائع
مظنة الوقوع في المحذور....اما الان ليس مساجد فحسب بل شورى وبلديات والله المستعان
عجبآ:حتى اوباما من البيت الأبيض يُناقش حقوق المرأة السعودية..!!..اصبحت قضية المراءة السعودية اهم من قضية فلسطين بل واهم من تحرير المسجد الأقصى وحماية المقدسات
الغضب وتمعر الوجه هنا صفة لا أنفيها عن نفسي
شاهت وجوه لا يحركها الغضب وهي تقف شاهد على إنحسار الفضائل وإنتشار المُحدثات
بلى والله أغضب ويفور دمي وأشيح بوجهي ، لكني أحتج بما هو أهل الإحتجاج ، ولا أسب ولا أقذع ولا أُقلل من احترام ولاةِ الأمر ودار الإفتاء والشورى في بلادي ..يعلم الله إني أبتهل دبر صلواتي وأرفع يديّ للسماء وأدعو لهم بالتوفيق والتسديد والتأييد*

----------


## محمد النحراوي

هناك حكمان في هذه المسألة:

الأول: حكم الأخذ برأي المرأة واستشارتها - إذا كانت من أهل العلم والرأي - في أمور الأُمة ، وهذا جائزٌ لثبوته عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ففي الحديث الطويل الذي رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده جاء فيه "... فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ : " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ، انْحَرُوا وَاحْلِقُوا "، قَالَ : فَمَا قَامَ أَحَدٌ، قَالَ : ثُمَّ عَادَ بِمِثْلِهَا، فَمَا قَامَ رَجُلٌ، حَتَّى عَادَ بِمِثْلِهَا، فَمَا قَامَ رَجُلٌ، فَرَجَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَدَخَلَ عَلَى أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ ، فَقَالَ : " يَا أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ مَا شَأْنُ النَّاسِ "، قَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، قَدْ دَخَلَهُمْ مَا قَدْ رَأَيْتَ، فَلَا تُكَلِّمَنَّ مِنْهُمْ إِنْسَانًا، وَاعْمِدْ إِلَى هَدْيِكَ حَيْثُ كَانَ فَانْحَرْهُ وَاحْلِقْ، فَلَوْ قَدْ فَعَلْتَ ذَلِكَ فَعَلَ النَّاسُ ذَلِكَ، فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَا يُكَلِّمُ أَحَدًا حَتَّى أَتَى هَدْيَهُ، فَنَحَرَهُ، ثُمَّ جَلَسَ، فَحَلَقَ، فَقَامَ النَّاسُ يَنْحَرُونَ وَيَحْلِقُونَ ..." الحديث.

وهو حديث إسناده متصل ورجاله ثقات.

أما الثاني: فهو حكم الإختلاط في مجلس الشورى وغيره فالصحيح أنه غير جائز لمخالفته عموم الأدلة التي تمنع الاختلاط بين الرجال والنساء ، ومنها قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، فإذا كان الله تعالى قد أنزل هذا الأمر في حق نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهن أمهات المؤمنين ، وفي حق صحابته الكرام ، وأخبرهم أن هذا أطهر لقلوبهم وقلوبهن ، فمن باب أولى أن نعمل نحن بهذا الأمر والله أعلم بحال قلوب رجال ونساء هذا الزمان ، وكذلك لأن العبرة بعموم المعنى لا بخصوص المخاطَب.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

اريد نقاشا علميا في هذه المسالة بعيدا عن التجريح فلا يمكن لنا ان نكون اكثر بصيرة من هيئة كبار العلماء جزاكم الله خيرا..
منقول من شبكة الدفاع عن السنة
السؤال: يتداول مجتمع المثقفات والأكاديميات مناقشات حول مشاركة المرأة السياسية في المرحلة القادمة: ومن ذلك دخولها مجلس الشورى، مشاركتها في الانتخابات، ما رأي سماحتكم في هذه الطروحات؟ 
الجواب: أنا أحب أن أوجه رسالة صادقة إلى أخواتي المثقفات والأكاديميات آمل أن يعوها جيدا، أخواتي: إن الله عز وجل حين بعث النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من العرب كاد له أعداء الله من اليهود والنصارى، مع علمهم بأنه سيبعث رسول في ذلك الزمان وعلمهم باسمه وصفته كأنهم يرونه رأي العين، يقول الله تعالى: (يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ) [سورة البقرة:146]، ويقول سبحانه: (الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالْأَغْلَالَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ مَعَهُ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ) [سورة الأعراف:157]. وعيسى عليه السلام بشر قومه ببعثة هذا النبي الكريم --صلى الله عليه وسلم--: (وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ) [سورة الصف:6]، بل إنهم كانوا ينتظرونه، وكانوا يعرفون زمان خروجه وصفته، إلا أنهم كانوا يتمنون أن يكون من بني إسرائيل، فلما بعثه الله عز وجل وكان عربيا كفروا به (وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ) [سورة البقرة:89]. فهم كفروا بنبينا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كبرا وحسدا، بل إن الأمر قد تعدى هذا إلى أن حسدوا أهل الإسلام على هذا الدين الحق، وهم يعلمون أنه حق، ومع ذلك لم يسلكوه ويودون لو كفر به أهل الإسلام حسدا لهم، يقول الله عز وجل: (وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا حَسَدًا مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ) [سورة البقرة:109]. وأيضا ازداد بغضهم وحسدهم على أهل الإسلام، حتى إنهم لا يتركون فرصة للنيل من الإسلام وأهله سواء بالأقوال البذيئة المؤذية أو الأفعال من قتل وتخريب وغير ذلك، إلا انتهزوها وساروا فيها، يقول الله عز وجل: (إِنْ يَثْقَفُوكُمْ يَكُونُوا لَكُمْ أَعْدَاءً وَيَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ وَأَلْسِنَتَهُم  ْ بِالسُّوءِ وَوَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ) [سورة الممتحنة:2]. 
أخواتي، أنا هنا أخاطب نخبة مثقفة مسلمة واعية، وأنا على ثقة تامة بوعيها الديني وحرصها على دينها دين الإسلام والمحافظة عليه، لذا فإني أقول إن مثل هذه المطالبات يجب أن يعاد النظر فيها، هل هي تخدم دين الإسلام؟ هل ستساعد على لحمة الأمة الإسلامية وتماسكها، هل ستؤدي إلى رفعة هذا الدين؛ أخواتي إن الأمر يجاوز مسألة تسجيل المواقف، أو انتهاز الفرص، أو حجز مقاعد، أو ما إلى ذلك مما نسمع ونقرأ. 
إن الأمر أيها الأخوات ، استمرار لمكائد الأعداء ضد هذه الأمة، لن يألوا جهدا في إيصال الأذى إلينا، لن يألوا جهدا في تفريق صفنا وتشتيت كلمتنا، لن يألوا جهدا في إيقاع الفتنة بيننا، وما يروجون له في هذه العصور المتأخرة من حقوق المرأة كل هذا نوع من أنواع الكيد، وتعلمون أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول: "ما تركت بعدي فتنة هي أضر على الرجال من النساء" [صحيح البخاري النكاح (5096)، صحيح مسلم الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار (2740)]. وقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "إن الدنيا حلوة خضرة وإن الله مستخلفكم فيها فينظر كيف تعملون، فاتقوا الدنيا، واتقوا النساء، فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء" [صحيح مسلم الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار (2742)، سنن الترمذي الفتن (2191)، سنن ابن ماجه الفتن (4000)، مسند أحمد (3/19)]. فأنا أحب من أخواتي أن يكن واعيات بصيرات بواقعهن، مدركات حجم المسؤولية عليهن، وألا يفتحن على أهل الإسلام باب شر. نعم نحن نعاني من رجال ظلمة يسلبون نساءهم حقوقهن المشروعة، فنرى البعض يحرمها من الميراث وآخرين يمنعون عنهن الأكفاء عندما يتقدمون لخطبتهن، وآخرون يضربون زوجاتهم، وآخرون يعضلوهن، وآخرون وآخرون، نحن نعاني من ذلك ونحذر منه ونبين تحريمه، ونطالب بتغيير هذا الواقع السيئ المهين البعيد عن الشرع. 
لكني أكرر، يجب أن نقف جميعا يدا واحدة ضد مخططات الأعداء، فالأمر أبعد بكثير من مشاركة المرأة في الشورى أو المساواة ونحو ذلك من الدعاوى، الأمر يدور حول السعي لهدم الدين في معقله ومئرزه هذه البلاد الطاهرة التي شهدت بعثة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وظهور الدين، وأخبر النبي --صلى الله عليه وسلم-- أن الإيمان يأرز إلى المدينة كما تأرز الحية إلى جحرها. 
فالفطنة .. الفطنة ... والحذر .. الحذر أن يؤتى الإسلام من قبل أهله. بارك الله فيكن ونفع بكن الإسلام والمسلمين.

المصدر 
http://www.mufti.af.org.sa/node/841

----------


## الوايلي

الأخ علي احمد

رد اختي طالبة الفقه 
افضل رد ينال الموضوع 

لا فض فوك 

............
اين تقدير العلماء في المصالح والمفاسد ..!! وهنا احدهم يقول لسنا ابصر من هيئة كبار العلماء 
يعني سبحان الله إذا كانوا على خطأ نسير خلفهم 

هذا من التقديس نسأل الله العافية الواجب ان ننكر المنكر حتى لو كان على حاكم أو غيره اما أن نلون ونلمع ونلمح فهذا لا ينبغي في حق الدين .

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

> فلا يمكن لنا ان نكون اكثر بصيرة من هيئة كبار العلماء


لو سمحت ممكن تذكر لي دليل هذه الجملة من كتاب أو سنة أو إجماع 
أو حتى دليل عقلي

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

يقصد هيئة كبار العلماء هم مجموعة من العلماء الفقهاء الذين لايصدرون فتوى إلا بعد دراستها وبحثها ومناقشتها وأرجو منكم حفظ أعراض العلماء فإن تم القدح فيهم فسنكمل ما بدأ به الليبرالية والتغريبيون من محاولة تشويه صورة هيئة كبار العلماء..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> يقصد هيئة كبار العلماء هم مجموعة من العلماء الفقهاء الذين لايصدرون فتوى إلا بعد دراستها وبحثها ومناقشتها وأرجو منكم حفظ أعراض العلماء فإن تم القدح فيهم فسنكمل ما بدأ به الليبرالية والتغريبيون من محاولة تشويه صورة هيئة كبار العلماء..


أختي الكريمة ، قد يقصد السائل ، أن كلامهم ليس قرآنا ، يمكن الأخذ منه والرد عليه ، ( من قبل العلماء أمثالهم ) وليس طعنا في العلماء .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

يا إخوة لا نريد أن نخرج من الموضوع الأصلي إلى موضوع فرعي ، وليس المقصود أن هيئة كبار العلماء معصومة ، لا يقول بهذا طالب علم ، لكن لا شك أن رأي الهيئة له اعتباره وله مكانته ، لكن هذا ليس موضوعنا ، فلنركز على الموضوع الأصلي ونترك الخروج إلى مسائل فرعية، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

> السؤال: يتداول مجتمع المثقفات والأكاديميات مناقشات حول مشاركة المرأة السياسية في المرحلة القادمة: ومن ذلك دخولها مجلس الشورى، مشاركتها في الانتخابات، ما رأي سماحتكم في هذه الطروحات؟ 
> الجواب: أنا أحب أن أوجه رسالة صادقة إلى أخواتي المثقفات والأكاديميات آمل أن يعوها جيدا، أخواتي: إن الله عز وجل حين بعث النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من العرب كاد له أعداء الله من اليهود والنصارى، مع علمهم بأنه سيبعث رسول في ذلك الزمان وعلمهم باسمه وصفته كأنهم يرونه رأي العين، يقول الله تعالى: (يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ) [سورة البقرة:146]، ويقول سبحانه: (الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالْأَغْلَالَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ مَعَهُ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ) [سورة الأعراف:157]. وعيسى عليه السلام بشر قومه ببعثة هذا النبي الكريم --صلى الله عليه وسلم--: (وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ) [سورة الصف:6]، بل إنهم كانوا ينتظرونه، وكانوا يعرفون زمان خروجه وصفته، إلا أنهم كانوا يتمنون أن يكون من بني إسرائيل، فلما بعثه الله عز وجل وكان عربيا كفروا به (وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ) [سورة البقرة:89]. فهم كفروا بنبينا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كبرا وحسدا، بل إن الأمر قد تعدى هذا إلى أن حسدوا أهل الإسلام على هذا الدين الحق، وهم يعلمون أنه حق، ومع ذلك لم يسلكوه ويودون لو كفر به أهل الإسلام حسدا لهم، يقول الله عز وجل: (وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا حَسَدًا مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ) [سورة البقرة:109]. وأيضا ازداد بغضهم وحسدهم على أهل الإسلام، حتى إنهم لا يتركون فرصة للنيل من الإسلام وأهله سواء بالأقوال البذيئة المؤذية أو الأفعال من قتل وتخريب وغير ذلك، إلا انتهزوها وساروا فيها، يقول الله عز وجل: (إِنْ يَثْقَفُوكُمْ يَكُونُوا لَكُمْ أَعْدَاءً وَيَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ وَأَلْسِنَتَهُم  ْ بِالسُّوءِ وَوَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ) [سورة الممتحنة:2]. 
> أخواتي، أنا هنا أخاطب نخبة مثقفة مسلمة واعية، وأنا على ثقة تامة بوعيها الديني وحرصها على دينها دين الإسلام والمحافظة عليه، لذا فإني أقول إن مثل هذه المطالبات يجب أن يعاد النظر فيها، هل هي تخدم دين الإسلام؟ هل ستساعد على لحمة الأمة الإسلامية وتماسكها، هل ستؤدي إلى رفعة هذا الدين؛ أخواتي إن الأمر يجاوز مسألة تسجيل المواقف، أو انتهاز الفرص، أو حجز مقاعد، أو ما إلى ذلك مما نسمع ونقرأ. 
> إن الأمر أيها الأخوات ، استمرار لمكائد الأعداء ضد هذه الأمة، لن يألوا جهدا في إيصال الأذى إلينا، لن يألوا جهدا في تفريق صفنا وتشتيت كلمتنا، لن يألوا جهدا في إيقاع الفتنة بيننا، وما يروجون له في هذه العصور المتأخرة من حقوق المرأة كل هذا نوع من أنواع الكيد، وتعلمون أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول: "ما تركت بعدي فتنة هي أضر على الرجال من النساء" [صحيح البخاري النكاح (5096)، صحيح مسلم الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار (2740)]. وقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "إن الدنيا حلوة خضرة وإن الله مستخلفكم فيها فينظر كيف تعملون، فاتقوا الدنيا، واتقوا النساء، فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء" [صحيح مسلم الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار (2742)، سنن الترمذي الفتن (2191)، سنن ابن ماجه الفتن (4000)، مسند أحمد (3/19)]. فأنا أحب من أخواتي أن يكن واعيات بصيرات بواقعهن، مدركات حجم المسؤولية عليهن، وألا يفتحن على أهل الإسلام باب شر. نعم نحن نعاني من رجال ظلمة يسلبون نساءهم حقوقهن المشروعة، فنرى البعض يحرمها من الميراث وآخرين يمنعون عنهن الأكفاء عندما يتقدمون لخطبتهن، وآخرون يضربون زوجاتهم، وآخرون يعضلوهن، وآخرون وآخرون، نحن نعاني من ذلك ونحذر منه ونبين تحريمه، ونطالب بتغيير هذا الواقع السيئ المهين البعيد عن الشرع. 
> لكني أكرر، يجب أن نقف جميعا يدا واحدة ضد مخططات الأعداء، فالأمر أبعد بكثير من مشاركة المرأة في الشورى أو المساواة ونحو ذلك من الدعاوى، الأمر يدور حول السعي لهدم الدين في معقله ومئرزه هذه البلاد الطاهرة التي شهدت بعثة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وظهور الدين، وأخبر النبي --صلى الله عليه وسلم-- أن الإيمان يأرز إلى المدينة كما تأرز الحية إلى جحرها. 
> فالفطنة .. الفطنة ... والحذر .. الحذر أن يؤتى الإسلام من قبل أهله. بارك الله فيكن ونفع بكن الإسلام والمسلمين.
> 
> المصدر 
> http://www.mufti.af.org.sa/node/841


يا أخي هذه الفتوى نسخت 

وهذا كلام المفتي الأخير :

كد لـ”عكاظ” مفتي عام المملكة رئيس هيئة كبار العلماء وإدارة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله آل الشيخ، أن الكلمة التي تضمنت القرار الذي وجهه الملك عبدالله بشأن السماح للمرأة الحصول على عضوية مجلس الشورى وحق الترشح للانتخابات البلدية والانتخاب “كلها خير”، وقال “أرجو من الله التوفيق والهداية والسداد”.
وعن تركيز خادم الحرمين الشريفين في حديثه على الضوابط الشرعية، قال المفتي “نحن في بلد الإسلام، وأرجوالله أن يثبتنا على الحق، ويرزقنا الاستقامة والهدى، وألا يزيغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هدانا”.


http://www.okaz.com.sa/new/Issues/20...0926446982.htm

----------


## طالبة فقه

*الحق ضالَّة منشودة، يجده من بحث عنه بعقل طاهر وضمير حي ونفسٍ مشرقة*

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

أقترح على الادارة نقل هذا الموضوع إلى المجلس الشرعي العام والافضل أن يكون إلى مجلس الفقه وأصوله .. فلا مدخل له في العقيدة ... ونأيا به عن مثل تشنجات الوايلي وأمثاله عفا الله عنه

ولو تُرك المجال لكل أحد أن يعترض ويرد على قرارات هيئة كبار العلماء لما بقي لنا عالم يوثق به ويرجع الناس إليه ... فانظر وتأمل إلى هذا الفساد الكبير بجانب مايتوهمه البعض من مفاسد في مشاركة المرأة وكأنها ستشارك الرجال هناك حفلات عشاء ومسامرات فارغة ... والله المستعان

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

> أقترح على الادارة نقل هذا الموضوع إلى المجلس الشرعي العام والافضل أن يكون إلى مجلس الفقه وأصوله .. فلا مدخل له في العقيدة ... ونأيا به عن مثل تشنجات الوايلي وأمثاله عفا الله عنه
> 
> ولو تُرك المجال لكل أحد أن يعترض ويرد على قرارات هيئة كبار العلماء لما بقي لنا عالم يوثق به ويرجع الناس إليه ... فانظر وتأمل إلى هذا الفساد الكبير بجانب مايتوهمه البعض من مفاسد في مشاركة المرأة وكأنها ستشارك الرجال هناك حفلات عشاء ومسامرات فارغة ... والله المستعان


كيف لا دخل له في العقيدة ألم تقرأ كلام سماحة المفتي :

عليه، لذا فإني أقول إن مثل هذه المطالبات يجب أن يعاد النظر فيها، هل هي تخدم دين الإسلام؟ هل ستساعد على لحمة الأمة الإسلامية وتماسكها، هل ستؤدي إلى رفعة هذا الدين؛ أخواتي إن الأمر يجاوز مسألة تسجيل المواقف، أو انتهاز الفرص، أو حجز مقاعد، أو ما إلى ذلك مما نسمع ونقرأ. 
إن الأمر أيها الأخوات ، استمرار لمكائد الأعداء ضد هذه الأمة، لن يألوا جهدا في إيصال الأذى إلينا، لن يألوا جهدا في تفريق صفنا وتشتيت كلمتنا، لن يألوا جهدا في إيقاع الفتنة بيننا، وما يروجون له في هذه العصور المتأخرة من حقوق المرأة كل هذا نوع من أنواع الكيد، وتعلمون أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول: "ما تركت بعدي فتنة هي أضر على الرجال من النساء" [صحيح البخاري النكاح (5096)، صحيح مسلم الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار (2740)]. وقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "إن الدنيا حلوة خضرة وإن الله مستخلفكم فيها فينظر كيف تعملون، فاتقوا الدنيا، واتقوا النساء، فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء" [صحيح مسلم الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار (2742)، سنن الترمذي الفتن (2191)، سنن ابن ماجه الفتن (4000)، مسند أحمد (3/19)]. فأنا أحب من أخواتي أن يكن واعيات بصيرات بواقعهن، مدركات حجم المسؤولية عليهن، وألا يفتحن على أهل الإسلام باب شر. نعم نحن نعاني من رجال ظلمة يسلبون نساءهم حقوقهن المشروعة، فنرى البعض يحرمها من الميراث وآخرين يمنعون عنهن الأكفاء عندما يتقدمون لخطبتهن، وآخرون يضربون زوجاتهم، وآخرون يعضلوهن، وآخرون وآخرون، نحن نعاني من ذلك ونحذر منه ونبين تحريمه، ونطالب بتغيير هذا الواقع السيئ المهين البعيد عن الشرع. 
لكني أكرر، يجب أن نقف جميعا يدا واحدة ضد مخططات الأعداء، فالأمر أبعد بكثير من مشاركة المرأة في الشورى أو المساواة ونحو ذلك من الدعاوى، الأمر يدور حول السعي لهدم الدين في معقله ومئرزه هذه البلاد الطاهرة التي شهدت بعثة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وظهور الدين، وأخبر النبي --صلى الله عليه وسلم-- أن الإيمان يأرز إلى المدينة كما تأرز الحية إلى جحرها. 
فالفطنة .. الفطنة ... والحذر .. الحذر أن يؤتى الإسلام من قبل أهله. بارك الله فيكن ونفع بكن الإسلام والمسلمين.

إلا إذا كانت مخططات الأعداء وهدم الدين ليست من العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة

----------


## عالي السند

ستكون المرأة عضوة في مجلس الشورى وفق الضوابط الإسلامية...!!
هنا أسئلة مهمة :
الأول: ماهية تلك الضوابط الشرعية.....؟
الثاني: من سيحدد ويضبط تلك الضوابط ومن سيتعهدها أهم أهل العلم أم أهل الإنفتاح ؟
الثالث:هل سيكون هناك مجال للاختلاط ؟ أم ستكون المرأة في مكان مخصص في المجلس
لا تختلط فيه بالرجال..؟
تلك أسئلة مهمة ينبني عليها الحكم جوازاً ومنعاً.؟

----------


## أبو ممدوح

يا اخوة مالمشكلة في مشاركة المرأة في الشورى ؟
اتركونا من الاختلاط 
هل المشاركة بذاتها حرام ؟
الآن نجد الاسلاميين في كل مكان و منها غزة العزة يشارك نساؤهم حتى في العمل السياسي و نحن لازلنا نستكثر دخولها الشورى !
فاحذروا أن يؤتى الاسلام من قبلكم بارك الله فيكم 
يكفينا فاجعة الهلال التي استغلها أعداء الدين في الطعن بالاسلام و الله المستعان

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

> يا اخوة مالمشكلة في مشاركة المرأة في الشورى ؟
> اتركونا من الاختلاط 
> هل المشاركة بذاتها حرام ؟
> الآن نجد الاسلاميين في كل مكان و منها غزة العزة يشارك نساؤهم حتى في العمل السياسي و نحن لازلنا نستكثر دخولها الشورى !
> فاحذروا أن يؤتى الاسلام من قبلكم بارك الله فيكم 
> يكفينا فاجعة الهلال التي استغلها أعداء الدين في الطعن بالاسلام و الله المستعان


يا أخي العزيز 
تجريد المسائل من وقائعها هذا لا يقول به من يحترم عقله
وهل تتوقع أن أعداء الدين ينتظرون منك زلة حتى يستغلوها ويطعنوا بالإسلام

----------


## نومس القصيمي

> يا اخوة مالمشكلة في مشاركة المرأة في الشورى ؟أعظم مماتظن
> 
> اتركونا من الاختلاط بل هو أكبرباب للاختلاط
> هل المشاركة بذاتها حرام ؟قال الله تعالى (وشاورهم في الأمر)ولم يقل وشاورهن والمشاركه قدتكون لذاتها وهي لاشك لغيرها
> الآن نجد الاسلاميين !!محسوبه عليك في كل مكان و منها غزة العزة يشارك نساؤهم لم يأمرها الله بذلك والحجه الكتاب والسنه لاغزه ولاهزه حتى في العمل السياسي هذا من الأسباب التي أضعفتهم وجعلت العدولايأبه بهم و نحن لازلنا نستكثر دخولها الشورى !أستكثرناه لإمرالله الذي أستقللوه(وقرن في بيوتكن) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (لايفلح قومن ولواأمرهم امرأه
> فاحذروا أن يؤتى الاسلام من قبلكم بارك الله فيكم أحذرأنت وإياك إياك أن يؤتى الاسلام من قبلك وأنت بهذه البراءه
> يكفينا فاجعة الهلال لم نفجع بما فجعت به والأمرواضح وكتب فيه ماكتب فلعلك تقرأماكتب من قبل أهل العلم وتترك خرابيط الزعاق صاحب منصورالنقيدان الملحد القصيمي التي استغلها أعداء الدين في الطعن بالاسلام و الله المستعان


هذا والله يوفقنا وإياك لكل خير

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

> يقصد هيئة كبار العلماء هم مجموعة من العلماء الفقهاء الذين لايصدرون فتوى إلا بعد دراستها وبحثها ومناقشتها وأرجو منكم حفظ أعراض العلماء فإن تم القدح فيهم فسنكمل ما بدأ به الليبرالية والتغريبيون من محاولة تشويه صورة هيئة كبار العلماء..


بارك الله فيك و جعلك من المصلحين

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

> يا إخوة لا نريد أن نخرج من الموضوع الأصلي إلى موضوع فرعي ، وليس المقصود أن هيئة كبار العلماء معصومة ، لا يقول بهذا طالب علم ، لكن لا شك أن رأي الهيئة له اعتباره وله مكانته ، لكن هذا ليس موضوعنا ، فلنركز على الموضوع الأصلي ونترك الخروج إلى مسائل فرعية، بارك الله فيكم .


احسنت احسن الله اليك

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

هل هناك بيان لهيئة كبار العلماء في صدد هذا الموضوع؟

----------


## طالبة فقه

*اللي اريد ان افهمه الضوابط الشرعية في المجلس يعني كيف بتدخل ومعها محرم ويجلس بجنبها !!!!!!! والا بيفصلون بينها وبين الرجال بستارة لتجنب الاختلاط ، والا يضعون قسم شورى نسائي!!!!!!
الغريب فتاوى المشائخ يعني الى هالدرجة خائفين الله يهديكم بس  *

----------


## طالبة فقه

*خطوة خطوة والمقاعد لليبراليات من الان وأتوقع تصريح وزير الخارجية سعود الفيصل لصحيفة نيويورك تايمز السنة الماضية مابعد نسيتوه
قال الامير سعود الفيصل، وزير الخارجية السعودي، : ان عجلة التقدم والانفتاح لا رجعة عنها وان جهود بناء مجتمع ليبرالي بدأت<<<وقارنوا انفتاح السعودية بتشدد اسرائيل
واكد ان ارجال الدين الذين ينفثون فتاويهم بين فترة واخرى يعبرون عن احباط ولا قدرة لهم لاعادة عقارب الساعة للوراء
_ولكن ليعلم الأخوة بأن المرأة مستهدفه من الخارج فهم يريدون إظهار المرأة كما يريدون لاكما يريد الاسلام
وما أدل على ذلك من اني سمعت في أخبار اليوم من القنوات السعوديه من أن ((البيت الاسود عفوا الابيض ولندن يباركون للسعوديه خطوتهم في مشاركة المرأة في الشورى والبلدية...
ياللعجب!!!! متى أهتمت أمريكا بأمورنا في السعودية اذا كان كذلك فاينها من حقوق السجناء اينها من حقوق الفقراء اينها من البطاله لماذا المرأة!!!!
*

----------


## عودة الفرسان

> السماح للمرأة الحصول على عضوية مجلس الشورى وحق الترشح للانتخابات البلدية والانتخاب “كلها خير


سؤال :

*مادام للمرأة الحق في العضوية والترشح والانتخاب في تلك المجالس المذكورة.. فبأي حق كان يتم منعها من كل ذلك  سيما و( الأمر كله خير ) ؟؟؟

وأيضا لماذا لم  يتم الانتباه إلى هذا الأمر  إلا  الآن  فقط ؟؟؟*

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> سؤال :
> 
> *مادام للمرأة الحق في العضوية والترشح والانتخاب في تلك المجالس المذكورة.. فبأي حق كان يتم منعها من كل ذلك  سيما و( الأمر كله خير ) ؟؟؟
> 
> وأيضا لماذا لم  يتم الانتباه إلى هذا الأمر  إلا  الآن  فقط ؟؟؟*


أقول:
انتهوا خيرا لكم ...

لا خير فينا إن لم نعرف قدر علمائنا ...

ولو أردت أن أفحمكم في ذات المسألة لما أعيتني الحيل إن شاء الله 

ولكن أترفع من إضاعة وقتي !

وحسبي أن أعظكم بواحدة : قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  -الحديث رواه الامام أحمد وابن ماجة وصححه الحاكم- : " إِنَّ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ السَّاعَةِ سِنِينَ خَدَّاعَةً يُصَدَّقُ فِيهَا الْكَاذِبُ، وَيُكَذَّبُ فِيهَا الصَّادِقُ، وَيُؤْتَمَنُ فِيهَا الْخَائِنُ، وَيُخَوَّنُ فِيهَا الأَمِينُ، وَيَنْطِقُ فِيهَا الرُّوَيْبِضَةُ  ، قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ: وَمَا الرُّوَيْبِضَةُ  ؟، قَالَ: الْمَرْؤُ التَّافِهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ فِي أَمْرِ الْعَامَّةِ "

وفي الاعتراض على فتوى نوع إفتاء !

----------


## طالبة فقه

> ستكون المرأة عضوة في مجلس الشورى وفق الضوابط الإسلامية...!!
> هنا أسئلة مهمة :
> الأول: ماهية تلك الضوابط الشرعية.....؟
> الثاني: من سيحدد ويضبط تلك الضوابط ومن سيتعهدها أهم أهل العلم أم أهل الإنفتاح ؟
> الثالث:هل سيكون هناك مجال للاختلاط ؟ أم ستكون المرأة في مكان مخصص في المجلس
> لا تختلط فيه بالرجال..؟
> تلك أسئلة مهمة ينبني عليها الحكم جوازاً ومنعاً.؟


*سؤال عقلاني بالصميم ويبدو بأن الأمر سيدور بحلقة مفرغة إلى مالانهآية ..!*

----------


## الوايلي

> أقول:





> انتهوا خيرا لكم ...
> 
> لا خير فينا إن لم نعرف قدر علمائنا ... 
> ولو أردت أن أفحمكم في ذات المسألة لما أعيتني الحيل إن شاء الله  
> ولكن أترفع من إضاعة وقتي ! 
> وحسبي أن أعظكم بواحدة : قال رسول الله  -الحديث رواه الامام أحمد وابن ماجة وصححه الحاكم- : " إِنَّ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ السَّاعَةِ سِنِينَ خَدَّاعَةً يُصَدَّقُ فِيهَا الْكَاذِبُ، وَيُكَذَّبُ فِيهَا الصَّادِقُ، وَيُؤْتَمَنُ فِيهَا الْخَائِنُ، وَيُخَوَّنُ فِيهَا الأَمِينُ، وَيَنْطِقُ فِيهَا الرُّوَيْبِضَةُ  ، قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ: وَمَا الرُّوَيْبِضَةُ  ؟، قَالَ: الْمَرْؤُ التَّافِهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ فِي أَمْرِ الْعَامَّةِ " 
> وفي الاعتراض على فتوى نوع إفتاء !



وجواز دخول المرأه في الشورى ومخالطة الرجال ماذا تسميها ؟ 
إما ان تأتي بأدلة من القرآن والسنة أو تمعن في هذا الحديث جيداً 
في الصحيحين أن ابي ذر رضي الله عنه قال قلت يا رسول الله " أرأيت إن ضعفت عن بعض العمل قال : تكف شرك عن الناس فإنها صدقة منك على نفسك "  
عفى الله عنك اعمل بهذا الحديث .

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

الأفضل أن المرأه إقامتها في منزلها فهذا أشرف تكريم لها ولابأس بعملها خارج البيت إن كان لايتنافى مع الضوابط الشرعيه أما مشاركتها في الأنتخابات فأخاف أن يكون هذه بداية الفساد والأختلاط المحرم ........عصمنا الله من الحرام

----------


## الوايلي

المفروض يناقشون قضية المرأة في الوظائف اما تعيينها هكذا في مقر يحتويه رجال أليست خطيره من ناحية المستقبل على البلاد 
من المفترض يبحثوا عن قضايا المرأة بشتى انواعها منها ان يضعوا لهن مستشفيات خاصة بالنساء أسواق خاصة بالنساء والعاملات نساء وكل ما يختص المرأة يكون مستقل لا ترى الرجال ولا يراها لقول فاطمة رضي الله عنها افضل للمرأة ان لا ترى الرجال ولا يرونها . 

قيل ان امنا ام سلمة رضي الله عنها لم تخرج من بيتها بعد ما نزلت هذه الآية " وقرن في بيوتكن " الآيه حتى ماتت رضي الله عنها .

----------


## هدير

"اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه، وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه"

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

> أقول:
> انتهوا خيرا لكم ...
> لا خير فينا إن لم نعرف قدر علمائنا ...
> ولو أردت أن أفحمكم في ذات المسألة لما أعيتني!


ولو أن أهل العلم صانوه صانهم      ولو عظموه في النفوس لعظما
وبارك الله فيك لا تفحمنا ولا نفحمك 
لكن دلني على جواب لو سألني عامي من الناس
وقالي الفتوى كانت تقول هذه المطالبات من كيد الأعداء
ويراد منها هدم الدين
كيف تحولت بقدرة قادر إلى خير 
ممكن تجيبني بجواب مقنع له ولي بدون لف ودوران 
ولا تقولي أقوله الشيوخ أبخص

----------


## طالبة فقه

> المفروض يناقشون قضية المرأة في الوظائف اما تعيينها هكذا في مقر يحتويه رجال أليست خطيره من ناحية المستقبل على البلاد 
> من المفترض يبحثوا عن قضايا المرأة بشتى انواعها منها ان يضعوا لهن مستشفيات خاصة بالنساء أسواق خاصة بالنساء والعاملات نساء وكل ما يختص المرأة يكون مستقل لا ترى الرجال ولا يراها لقول فاطمة رضي الله عنها افضل للمرأة ان لا ترى الرجال ولا يرونها . 
> قيل ان امنا ام سلمة رضي الله عنها لم تخرج من بيتها بعد ما نزلت هذه الآية " وقرن في بيوتكن " الآيه حتى ماتت رضي الله عنها .



(ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم )

وَانَا الْآَن سَأَتَّخِذ لَي مَكَانْا قَصِيّا وَأَرْقُب صَهِيْل الَخِيَل أَمَام الْنَّهِيْق

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

سبحان الله أعجب ممن مازال يناقش المسألة هل هي جائزة أم محرمة؟ يا أخوان والله المسألة أكبر من دخول النساء مجلس الشورى واليوم ستدخل وفق الضوابط الشرعية وغدا وفق الضوابط الشيطانية واقرؤوا كتاب الخطوة الأولى للشيخ سليمان الخراشي لتعلموا أن ما حصل في تونس ومصر وغيرها من خطوات لتغريب المرأة يحصل الأن في السعودية حذو القذة بالقذة ولن يرتاح أعداء الله حتى تمشي المرأة عارية في الطرقات فيا علماء المملكة انتبهوا فإن الأمر جد خطير.

----------


## طالبة فقه

> سبحان الله أعجب ممن مازال يناقش المسألة هل هي جائزة أم محرمة؟ يا أخوان والله المسألة أكبر من دخول النساء مجلس الشورى واليوم ستدخل وفق الضوابط الشرعية وغدا وفق الضوابط الشيطانية واقرؤوا كتاب الخطوة الأولى للشيخ سليمان الخراشي لتعلموا أن ما حصل في تونس ومصر وغيرها من خطوات لتغريب المرأة يحصل الأن في السعودية حذو القذة بالقذة ولن يرتاح أعداء الله حتى تمشي المرأة عارية في الطرقات فيا علماء المملكة انتبهوا فإن الأمر جد خطير.


*الضوابط الشرعية <<<<مثل اللي كاتبين عليه مذبوح على الطريقه الإسلاميه واخرتها طلع سمك*

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> ولو أن أهل العلم صانوه صانهم      ولو عظموه في النفوس لعظما
> وبارك الله فيك لا تفحمنا ولا نفحمك 
> لكن دلني على جواب لو سألني عامي من الناس
> وقالي الفتوى كانت تقول هذه المطالبات من كيد الأعداء
> ويراد منها هدم الدين
> كيف تحولت بقدرة قادر إلى خير 
> ممكن تجيبني بجواب مقنع له ولي بدون لف ودوران 
> ولا تقولي أقوله الشيوخ أبخص


نعم لا بأس أن تسأل مستفهما متعلما لا معترضا

وأحسن جواب في ظني أن يقال :

المسألة ليست من قطعيات الدين والمعلومة منه بالضرورة كتحريم الخمر والربا ووجوب الصلاة والزكاة

بل هي مسألة اجتهادية تخضع لتقدير المصالح والمفاسد بحسب الزمان والمكان

وأضرب لك مثالا واحدا لو أن عالما هنا في السعودية يرى حرمة قيادة المرأة للسيارة ثم استفتته امرأة مسلمة من أمريكا أو أوربا هل سيستطيع أن يفتيها بنفس الفتوى ؟ !

فكذلك كل مسألة ليست من الأمور المقطوع بها والمجمع عليها ...

فتأمل رحمك الله

 المهم  -وتأمل هذا جيدا- هو حفظ هيبة العلماء في نفوسهم وعدم خرقها بإبرة واحدة
لأنه إذا نُزعت هيبة أولي العلم من صدور العوام فاللهم سلّم سلّم ! 

والعوام هوامّ كما يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله فليس بإمكان معظم العوام أن يفهموا مآخذ العلماء في كل مسألة بعينها فإذا ضاعت هيبة أهل العلم وتوقيرهم فلن يضبطهم شيء وفسدت أمورهم

وضاع كل شيء

والله المستعان

----------


## هدير



----------


## ابوهشام صوان

> نعم لا بأس أن تسأل مستفهما متعلما لا معترضا
> 
> وأحسن جواب في ظني أن يقال :
> 
> المسألة ليست من قطعيات الدين والمعلومة منه بالضرورة كتحريم الخمر والربا ووجوب الصلاة والزكاة
> 
> بل هي مسألة اجتهادية تخضع لتقدير المصالح والمفاسد بحسب الزمان والمكان
> 
> وأضرب لك مثالا واحدا لو أن عالما هنا في السعودية يرى حرمة قيادة المرأة للسيارة ثم استفتته امرأة مسلمة من أمريكا أو أوربا هل سيستطيع أن يفتيها بنفس الفتوى ؟ !
> ...


كلام جيد نسال الله ان يرزقنا الحلم
في هذه اللحظة و انا اكتب تذكرت صلح الحديبية

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

والله رد وتبرير وياليت تسمحلي (مضحك)
هل تظن الناس لا عقول لهم 
يا أخي العزيز احترموا عقول الناس فالوضع لم يكن كما كان سابقا 
العلماء تحفظ هيبتهم بمواقفهم لا بالتقديس يا رعاك الله 
تأمل البيت 
ولو أن أهل العلم صانوه = صانهم 
هم صانوه وعملوا به 
وإلا ما فائدة العلم المجرد (مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَاراً )
أو العالم الذي يخالف ما يعلم ( وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ الَّذِيَ آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا فَانسَلَخَ مِنْهَا )

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

> كلام جيد نسال الله ان يرزقنا الحلم
> في هذه اللحظة و انا اكتب تذكرت صلح الحديبية


لعلك تذكرت صلح الحديبية 
فنسيت الهمزات (ابتسامة)
والله لا أدري ما علاقة صلح الحديبية بكلامنا هنا

ووالله إن أحبكم فيه والاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

> لعلك تذكرت صلح الحديبية 
> فنسيت الهمزات (ابتسامة)
> والله لا أدري ما علاقة صلح الحديبية بكلامنا هنا
> 
> ووالله إن أحبكم فيه والاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية


احبك الذي احببتنا فيه
مشكلتي مع الهمزة اظنها ستطول و انا اعرف ان نسيانك الياء في ووالله إن أحبكم فيه هو عارض لا غير
اما صلح الحديبية فيه من الفوائد ما فيه

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

> احبك الذي احببتنا فيه
> مشكلتي مع الهمزة اظنها ستطول و انا اعرف ان نسيانك الياء في ووالله إن أحبكم فيه هو عارض لا غير
> اما صلح الحديبية فيه من الفوائد ما فيه


بارك الله فيك 
كلامي كان عن علاقة صلح الحديبية بموضوعنا 
وليس هل فيه فوائد أم لا !

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

> بارك الله فيك 
> كلامي كان عن علاقة صلح الحديبية بموضوعنا 
> وليس هل فيه فوائد أم لا !


و فيك بارك الله
هذا الذي قصدته رعاك الله فصلح الحديبية لم يكن يعلم ابعاده الا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم رغم ما صدر من عمر و غيره من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم و احساسهم بالذل وقتها لكن مصلحة المسلمين كانت هي الفائز , اظن ان علمائنا لم يتوقفوا عند جواز ذلك او عدم جوازه لانها مسالة اجتهادية , زد على ذلك ان القضية ليست في زلات عالم من العلماء فهذا حاصل في كل زمان و مكان و لكن نحن امام مجموعة كبار العلماء فمن المستبعد ان يتوافقوا  على محرم , و لكن لهم بعد نظر حفظهم الله , خاصة في الظروف الحالية و الله اعلم

----------

